
I Hire Engineers at Google–Here's What I Look for (And Why) - miraj
http://www.fastcompany.com/3062713/how-to-be-a-success-at-everything/i-hire-engineers-at-google-heres-what-i-look-for-and-why
======
vmarsy
Slightly off topic, but one unexpected skill I got from French Engineering
schools is the " _Colles_ " (Search for "The verbal exams" in [1] for a
detailed description). This is a weekly oral exam you have with a teacher/T.A.
in front of a blackboard, and you have to solve a difficult math/physics
problem in 30-45mn.

These _colles_ are a really good preparation to the US tech companies
whiteboard coding interviews.Advices like:

    
    
        try going analog—use a whiteboard 
        Consider thinking out loud while you complete the coding exercise
    
    

appear 100% obvious, but most importantly:

    
    
        stay calm under pressure
    

Is really what _colles_ prepare you for.

I think US Colleges should consider doing something similar to _colles_ on
their curriculum, not necessarily Computer Science related, to prepare the
students to this.

[1] [https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-going-through-the-
Fren...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-going-through-the-French-
Classes-Pr%C3%A9paratoires-aux-Grandes-%C3%89coles)

